# Free tips and advice on DIY gardening and fencing



## mjsfencing (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all i have just joined contractor talk so just introducing myself and my company which as been running for nearly 10 years, we have just finished our websites as we have realized the way forward is advertising on the www

Gardener north london

Garden Fencing services 

check out our amazing new websites and please give us some feedback, would much appreciate your advice and thoughts 

many thanks guys


----------

